# Decode radio models RNS 510, RNS 310, RNS 315, RCD 300, 500, 210, 510, 310 24hour service



## afygienaj (Jan 7, 2013)

You block your radio? We can decode radio without sending radio to us. 
You will receive e-mail with radio code within 24hours. 

Radio models we can decode: 

Decode - RNS 510 
Decode - RNS 310 
Decode - RNS 315 

Decode - RCD 300 
Decode - RCD 500 
Decode - RCD 210 
Decode - RCD 510 
Decode - RCD 310 

We can decode all RNS, RCD, MFD models. 

All we need is radio VWZ number. Volkswagen car radios will normaly contain a 14 digital serial number which can be found either printed on a label or engraved on the side of radio.
These serials are only visible once the Volkswagen radio has been removed from the vehicle.

Example of serial include: 
VWZ2Z2W1509316 

Service price £25 

Payments pay paypal 

Any questions fell free email me 
[email protected]


----------



## Seany76 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Decode Sat-nav RNS 510*

Dear Sir/Madame,

I wish to inquire whether your service would be able to successfully decode a VW navigation I recently purchased online for my 2010 Touareg, unfortunately without its necessary activation code. The fee you charge seems more than reasonable. If you still provide this solution, it would greatly help my predicament.
Yours faithfully.

Sean


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

That user made two posts over two years ago. Probably _NOT_ still here. Give their email address a try, but don't hold your breath.


----------

